
AI revolution 'at risk of being stifled in UK by fear-driven backlash' - raleighm
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/sep/06/ai-revolution-at-risk-of-being-stifled-in-uk-by-fear-driven-backlash
======
mehh
Hmm well if they think its gonna be robot waitresses and self driving lorries
then yeah maybe .. however I suspect that 80% will be automating business
progresses in enterprises, where it will mostly be invisible (apart from those
made redundant).

Al-Khalili isn't really in the position to know anything about this and is
just parroting about of noise from other self proclaimed experts.

